# 96 maxima key fob and hazard lights



## 06murano (Jan 6, 2008)

ok guys,
since no one seemed to know about my previous post, how about a question on the key fob?
previously when i locked my doors with the fob, my hazard lights would flash. but just 2 days ago, they flashing of the hazard lights stopped. i can still lock/unlock my doors with the key fob, but the hazard lights don't come on anymore? note that when i push the hazard light button, it still works. just not with the fob anymore?
has anyone here experience something like this before? is my alarm not engaging anymore?
please help, thanks!


----------



## avw (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a similar problem, but I can't even get into reprogramming mode cause my hazard lights will not flash, they also work when pressing the button but not when I enter the code for reprogramming. It also fails to flash when my alarm is ringing.


----------



## 06murano (Jan 6, 2008)

avw, fyi.
just to let you know, over the weekend i was working on my alternator. so i had to disconnect my battery for over an hour. anyways, after installing a new alternator and reconnecting my battery, my hazard lights started working with the key fob again when locking the doors. hopefully that info will help you out! good luck!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't think there would be a 'known' issue with the hazards not working...sounds like a fluke.


----------

